# Winter Time Car Show Jan 15



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I have an idea. 

Let's have a car show every week. We pick a brand & model of car for every week. And start it on Sunday. This Sunday we'll make it Chevelles. 
Try to put just Chevelles, any style, condition, chassis or not...let's see what we got.
Next week on the 22nd we'll make it Rat Rods - any brand. 

Here's mine to get it started. Thanks for joining in!
--FCB


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I Caint play Ford don't make a Shevelle. But I vaugley remeber a girl band from the 50's with a similar name????
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

This is about the only ones that I Have to play with :


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Here are two vintage Nascar Chevelles


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I don't play much with GeeMMMMs, but these are PURPLE!!



Marty


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Super Chevy Sunday...*

OK here's what I got. First pic is JL. 








Second pic includes 3 MM bodies. 








And not shown is a MM Red Alert.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Which one has the SS emblem on the front fender the MM or the JL. I've got two that have it and one that doesn't.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The MM has the SS and the JL/AW doesn't. Also, I like the fact the MM grill is chrome and part of the bumper. Will make lighting it easier and the results better. Them AW grills are damn near impossible to repaint.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This one's been modified...










.... with the turn 4 wall.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Chevelle El Camino...RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, I'll play. If it wasn't for Model Motoring we wouldn't have these 67 Chevelles.








This is one of my favorites.








And we can thank Dash for the 69's. I wish I had more.








And of coarse JL/AW made the 70 Chevelle plentiful. 








I picked these up a the St Louis shows over the years. The one with the primer I kept as is. I remember a lot of guys driving around with cars half primered waiting for that next paycheck so they could finish the job. And the Red Alert isanother favorite.








I'm more of a tjet guy, but who can pass up JL's chromies? like this blue one.








hojoe


----------

